# Wheel covers



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

So having bought 4 new TOYO H09 I thought all my worries about tyres would be over. But not so in the world of motorhoming.

As I sit here surveying their soft suppleness sparkling and shining in the Spanish sun I'm starting to worry about them becoming old and wrinkled.........a bit like ????

So what do people think about wheel covers.....................they seem a bit of an affectation (that means an unused piece of kit that seemed a good idea at the time) But I guess they are necessary if you leave a van in the same spot in the Spanish Summer for weeks on end.

We are moving on every few days and will not be here for the height of Summer, so should I think about covers........................intend to replace them in 5/6 years anyway.

They do look good though !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No don't spoil the good looks.  it sounds as if you do not need them, however if you were standing in the hot Spanish sun for months at a time, well that would be different.

cabby


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I read this some time ago and it makes a lot of sense.

http://303products.com/product-uses/tire-tech-facts

As coincidence would have it I have Toyo HO9s on my van but we don't get much sun here in Ireland !!

I am concerned about tyre deterioration through UV, particularly since I work with boats and find that tyres on trailers are always a liability (second only to bearings).

I protect my wheels with sheets of corrugated plastic (as used by estate agents for their boards) cut roughly to fit the shape of the wheel arches. They seem to do the job and are expendable and easily replaced if lost or destroyed.

I have recently bought Forever Black tire gel to increase the protection and enhance the wheels but have not applied it yet. However I am very pleased with their bumper and trim dye over the last 3 years so am optimistic about this tyre gel.

Davy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you intend keeping your van more than 5 years? If so then it might be worth considering, otherwise I wouldn't bother!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I would nt bother either, my van/car has been out in the hot Spanish sun never degraded but neither are sitting around for weeks on end either just baking away !! move it or loose it (uv I mean )on yer tyres !!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,ve always used them on the motorhome when parked up at home, they only take seconds to slip on and off. We live high up on the moors, really remote and in the winter the covers prevent some of the driving horizontal rain/snow from the wheels.

Paul.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm also of the 'don't bother' persuasion.

Those tyre covers really do seem to me to be a solution in search of a problem.


Our motorhome and car and motorbikes all spend very extended amounts of time here in the strong Spanish sun. 
Tyres on some of the vehicles are many years old now, with no evident perishing at all.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

100l? (large) black plastic rubbish sacks from Aldi. Cut them 2/3 of the way up one side, slip over the wheel. Pull the tags out of the bottom and pull tight and tie around the bottom of the wheel. Job done. Throw them away when you move or save if you are bothered about the price. They fit over the wheels of my Merc wheels so should fit others just as well.
Brian


----------

